

Get out your resume, throw it away, and talk to us like we’re human.  - mikaelcho
http://blog.ooomf.com/post/32260333468/ooomf-job-post

======
jeffehobbs
I could skip steps 1 & 2 and just talk to you like a human! BOOM 300% more
efficiency right there, probably. And that's just one of thousands of
Productivity Hacks™ that I will share with you, if -- or face it, WHEN -- you
hire me, which is after I talk to you like a human.

